# NEW "steel"



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Guys check out my new knives ! i just got them , and I think I am in love with the cudeman


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice set chemikle.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Love em! Considering you only presumably have 2 hands I'll take the few you aren't using and keep em safe for Ya!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

TacticalCanuck

Take them ))


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the one with the strap on it. 

Very nice. Test it out cleaning a squirrel. Their tuff hide little dude's.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Good looking set of knifes.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

alterego

we dont kill squirrels in Georgia))


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh ya! Looks good!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cool blades. What did you end up doing about that AR you asked about?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I didn't bought it , but i got my self something else : Antonio Zoli AZ1900


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nice! What's it chambered in?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

308 win


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Oil them blades up with a light gun oil to keep the rust off.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is the cudeman bushcraft knife review check it out if you are interested


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is the Wenger knife review


----------

